# To USB or not USB



## Chickon1 (Feb 22, 2019)

I know this has been beaten to death but, So after doing much research and coming up with few options or overly priced ones; Trying to simply connected my android tablet or ipad mini is becoming a bit of a pain as the main audio source if I want digital input to the DSP. (Seems to be a ploy to keep head units going)

Building a SQ setup with 8-10 output channels. Already have for two 4 channel alpine compact amps, adding 1 mono amp for the sub and a DSP. Running JL C5s 3 ways up front, 2 rear mids, 1 sub.

Here are the options I've found:
Rare=USB audio input to DSP from Tablet
Common=Optical input to DSP
Rare=USB to Optical converter for Android/Ipad (They have seemed to disappeared for some reason)
Common=USB DACs to RCA to DSP (Who wants that)
Not sure of=External USB sound cards to DSP.

What do you think is the best path as far as options and price goes? Convert USB to optical? Or stick with strait USB input into the DSP.

Please list any products you know of that could make each one happen.

Is there a list of DSPs with USB audio inputs? I think zapco has one. Few others that are cheapos maybe.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Helix is a good choice with the HEC USB cards.

You forget the USB to digital coax option as well. 

The Mini DSP has this input along with Optical and is about $500.


----------



## Chickon1 (Feb 22, 2019)

I ended up going with the TWK-D8 and a USB to optical out converter. I cant find any that will charge my galaxy tab A and play USB audio. iPad works fine with the camera adpt but not if I plug in a USB hub. So kinda limited to input devices but it works and sounds great.


----------

